# Draco modding?



## ipreferpie (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi there, I have a Draco AlTiN model and am looking to upgrade the LED. Would anyone suggest a modder than can mod it?


----------



## moshow9 (Jul 10, 2014)

Count me as another who is looking to have an emitter swapped (possibly requiring a new reflector depending on the emitter).


----------



## esantana (Sep 1, 2014)

Count me as well! Draco and a Drake


----------



## greg_in_canada (Oct 4, 2014)

ipreferpie said:


> Hi there, I have a Draco AlTiN model and am looking to upgrade the LED. Would anyone suggest a modder than can mod it?



Did anyone find someone to do LED upgrades?


----------



## kiely23+ (Oct 5, 2014)

ask cpf member *Laser* !


----------

